#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  Alie Ibn Abie Taalib [Radiyallaahoe'anhoe

## ABOE MR

Alie Ibn Abie Taalib [Radiyallaahoe'anhoe] zei:
"Het recht van de geleerde over jou, is: dat je hem in het bijzonder groet wanneer je naar hem toe gaat, terwijl je de rest (van de mensen) in het algemeen groet, en dat je tegenover hem zit, niet met jouw handen wijst, noch met jouw ogen knippert, en zeg niet die en die heeft een andere uitspraak dan u gedaan. Pak hem ook niet bij zijn kleren vast en blijf niet doorvragen, want hij is als een dadelboom die gevuld is (met vruchten). Je zult er telkens een beetje van krijgen"
_____________________
Overgeleverd door Ibn Abdelbarr in Djaami'oe Bayaanil 'Ilm (1/146)

----------


## Planwest

Ali de poort van wetenschap

----------

